
Special Report: Bolsonaro brought in his generals to fight coronavirus - throwaway888abc
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-brazil-response-sp/special-report-bolsonaro-brought-in-his-generals-to-fight-coronavirus-brazil-is-losing-the-battle-idUSKBN2321DU
======
throwaway888abc
Couple of interesting quotes:

"When Brazil’s first coronavirus case was confirmed on February 26, the Health
Ministry had been preparing for nearly two months."

“‘It’s good that deaths are concentrated among the old,” Croda recalled Vieira
saying. “‘That will improve our economic performance as it will reduce our
pension deficit.’”

